# Ariens gearbox repair help needed



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi everybody, I recently bought this ariens snow thro 724 with a bad gear box and engine. My issue is when you turn the rakes, the impeller does not spin. Every once in a while it wil turn. Any advice appreciated


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

carb is obviously destroyed and engine is seized, model number is missing but it is one of them that takes attachments


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

On most snowblowers you are suppose to turn the impeller to turn the rakes and not the other way around. As for what it looks like inside the gearbox, have a look at these threads.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...s-style-cast-iron-gear-case-dissassembly.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...22-1961-10ml55-impeller-seal-replacement.html

As for your issue, I would guess either the gears are bad or the pin that holds the gear to the rake shaft has broken.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

can you show me what the pin looks like? i tried turning by the impeller and that does the same thing, if i need them do you have parts by any chance?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if it helps at all, when the rakes are spun by hand with the upper plug out, the gear can be seen turning on the auger shaft. it appears it has also been filled with grease by the previous owner


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This pin:









As seen here:
Roll Pin 5/16 x 1-3/8 [05802200] for Ariens Lawn Equipment | eReplacement Parts

Goes through this gear:









And this shaft:









And no, I don't have any extras to send out. My guess is your gear is bad. Are the rakes rusted to the shaft or do they spin freely with the shear bolts removed?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

43128 said:


> if it helps at all, when the rakes are spun by hand with the upper plug out, the gear can be seen turning on the auger shaft. it appears it has also been filled with grease by the previous owner


Your gearbox is suppose to have regular gear oil in it and not grease. At most you can probably get away with a "00" grease, but regular wheel bearing grease would probably be too thick.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

have you seen the worm gear on the impeller shaft go bad?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

ok, my machine is a little different from the one your guide covers, as it still has the attachment clutch for the leavvac, mower, and whatever else they made


----------

